# Beiter Plunger instructions?



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

if the centershot for barebow is the same as for freestyle, you simply align the string with the riser bolts, then get the plunger to push the arrow so that the tip on the right edge of the front end (not the point) is touching the string. to do this, you loosen both of the screws on the nut on the plunger, then turn the nut so that when the plunger locks in, the tip of the plunger is in the right spot.

the flatch screw is to adjust the tension on the turning adjustment. if you tighten it, then the tension adjustment is stiffer and holds in place better. it's what sets the "click" sound when you turn the back side. play around with it.

the back button... i have no idea what it's for. i don't use it for anything. it's connected directly to the front of the plunger.

here's easton's arrow tuning guide.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

icehaven said:


> if the centershot for barebow is the same as for freestyle, you simply align the string with the riser bolts, then get the plunger to push the arrow so that the tip on the right edge of the front end (not the point) is touching the string. to do this, you loosen both of the screws on the nut on the plunger, then turn the nut so that when the plunger locks in, the tip of the plunger is in the right spot.
> 
> the flatch screw is to adjust the tension on the turning adjustment. if you tighten it, then the tension adjustment is stiffer and holds in place better. it's what sets the "click" sound when you turn the back side. play around with it.
> 
> ...


I always thought that the button on top was to test the tension on the spring.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I always thought that the button on top was to test the tension on the spring.


i thought that too, but i just push the front instead


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Full instructions etc. at http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/products/plunger/Plunger.php

The "button" at the back isn't a button its the mounting for the end of button spring. It exists mainly as it's the simplest way to do it.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## Gabbler1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Do any of these buttons come with instructions?!...Mine doesn't!!!!... WHY??!!!!!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Because, INTERNET.


----------

